# Keeping a Burstner clean and shiny



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi,
i should be picking my 2nd hand burstner up in a couple of weeks and want to keep it as it should be.
whats the best way to clean them and get them all shiney again.
sorry if simple question but new to motorhomes
dave


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Don't use MER. It will take the coating/shine off your vehicle if used regularly. Look at your cloth after each use, you will see the colour of the paint on it. If you ask the demonstrator on the MER stand he will tell you that it is "Oxidation". It is the paint from your vehicle.

Regards

Drew


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*cleaning bodywork*

Hi,
Fenwicks Motorhome cleaner followed by Bobby Dazzler from garden spray. Keeps the black streaks to a minimum. I found polish increases black streak incidence.

Graham


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello
Yes, I agree with Graham. Fenwicks Motorhome Cleaner, rinse off with water, then a final rinse/spray with Bobby Dazzler.
Brilliant.
John


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

No nO No 
autoglym proffesional Resin sealent polish .

Easy on and off super slippy ones a year job and kind on the Aluminium sides too.

Wash with fenwicks cleaner before and if the black streaks appear wipe off with undiluted fenwicks.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOGLYM-SUPE...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3caf9c1584

no realation or trade contact


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks for the replies what about the cleaning do you use a long brush/broom type thing,dont want to scratch van is there a good one to go for


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I use Spray & Shine available on Ebay etc It has Karnuba wax in it, the hardest wax known and does the trick. simply shake the bottle to mix the two liquids together, spray on a small area and rub on the clean microfibre cloth and rub off the a seperate microfibre cloth and hey presto a mirror finish and protection all in one. here is a link

http://www.netparts.co.uk/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=56

try it, its all I use

Dave :wink:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

And I forgot to say you do not use water to wash your MH just this. Wash with water for the initial application but after that no water is needed. Its awesome 8O


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I have used spray and shine and still do on the cars, but on the fibreglass M/H the black streaks returned very quickly and were very much worse. The wax I'm told attracts atmospheric pollutants. Perhaps its different on metal cellulose finishes I am not sure.

Graham


----------

